# For Violin and Piano: A searching Child...



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Of course, there was no way to avoid it, I had to make a violin and piano version of this piece...

A searching Child...

André


----------



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like it because the MIDI sounds empty, but I can tell that there is a lot of room for expression in your writing.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

The piece is already in the hands of a very good violist, so I hope to post a life version soon.


----------



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

a word of warning. the violinist will have to be very good to pitch the semitone movement in the A section to make it sound clean. it sounds nice though. did you write the original yourself or just the arrangement? your first post isn't quite clear about this.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

I made already changes in the violin part after getting suggestions by the violinist. I wrote the original myself, yes. You can hear it here:
http://www.box.net/shared/pfm7r3xn57

played by me as well.

André


----------

